# 1950 Schwinn Hornet DX Restoration DONE!!!



## PhattCatBicycles (Apr 6, 2012)

I just got finished with my 1950 Hornet.  The truss bars I bought didn't fit so I'm getting a new set. Waiting to find some bowtie pedals but it's done as done going to get for now. LOL (and yes, I do all my own painting).


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 6, 2012)

A very beautiful job on the restoration and your painting talent is certainly evident. That bicycle should be a real head turner out on a ride. Thanks for sharing before and after pics!

Dave


----------



## Boris (Apr 6, 2012)

Brooks-
You did a great job! I'm looking forward to seeing the truss rods on it too. Is this bike for you or another family member?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice work! Now don't let it sit in the garage, ride it hard!


----------

